# Genelec 8010 experiences?



## Stephen Rees (Apr 12, 2015)

Has anyone had any experiences with the baby Genelec 8010s?

I'm looking for some new studio monitors at the moment, and I'm intrigued by these. I already have some larger nearflields, but I always feel a bit intimidated sitting in front of larger monitors when composing, and I like the idea of these small 8010s.

I'll be using them in untreated spaces, and I'm hoping to be able to do composing and basic mixing with them. I have the larger nearfields for checking the mixes and a good headphone setup that I know very well, so I'm not worried that the bass extension of the 8010s will not be that great.

I'm looking to be able to compose and get my mixes 90% done on them say.

I'm very drawn to the Genelec brand. Aside from their sonic excellence, I'm impressed with their commitment to the environment, and anyone whose corporate mission is 'to bring joy to customers' lives with the best sound reproduction possible' is alright by me 

It would be an unusual choice I think, so I'm not expecting many people to have heard these. But if you have, or have any experiences with others in the Genelec range (the 8020s or the M030s say), I'd be very glad to hear about them.


----------



## muk (Apr 12, 2015)

Maybe it's not big of a help as I have not heard them. But just in case you missed these (very favourable) reviews:

http://www.musicradar.com/reviews/tech/ ... 3341/#null

http://www.musictech.net/2014/10/genelec-8010a-review/


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi muk,

Thanks for that. I've read those reviews. Soundonsound also give a thumbs up…

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/mar15/a ... -8010a.htm


----------



## tokatila (Apr 12, 2015)

Well I have the previous babys (6010s) and they are Excellent for the price. I absolutely love(d) them, bought Dynaudio's for monitoring only because the lack of baby's bass extension, which lead me to overcompensate bass when mixing. That was VERY apparent when I played them through Amphions on my main system (my living room is better treated than my mixing room  )

Note that my taste is quite neutral, maybe little on cold and analytical side with speakers. I'm not that much bass / warm sound lover than maybe your next guy, except for extended listening session when ear fatigue will be a problem.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks tokatila. I expect the 8010s sound similar to the 6010s so that's very useful.

I can check the bass in my mixes elsewhere, so I don't think the lack of bass in the 8010s will be a problem.

In many ways I should be looking at the M030s. They are designed from the ground up to be for musicians, but I am intrigued by these tiny 8010s. Their easy portability and 'use them anywhere' design might come in really useful one day. And I'd certainly welcome saving £200 by getting the 8010s vs the M030s


----------



## tokatila (Apr 12, 2015)

Stephen Rees @ Sun Apr 12 said:


> Their easy portability and 'use them anywhere' design might come in really useful one day.



It is, we do these trips where me and couple of my mates go to the cabin for a weekend and mostly drink beer and listen to the music. 6010s always come along. :mrgreen:

They are also quite robust with their metal grills when you are having your beer goggles on.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 12, 2015)

I can't see myself doing that with the M030s


----------



## John Walker (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Stephen

Genelecs have a very flattering sound imo.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi John,

Thanks for that. I've heard that there is a 'Genelec sound', but never having heard a pair for myself I can't say if I'd find it pleasing, fatiguing, useful or otherwise. 'Flattering' is a word I've heard others use too, so I'm prepared to listen out for that.

I will certainly bear that in mind if I get a pair in. I live in too remote a place to demo in store, but will be buying from an internet vendor who has a 30 day no quibble money back guarantee so I should be able to get a good handle on how useful they'd be for me in my own studio before committing to them.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 13, 2015)

Genelecs do have a flattering sound but so do Dynaudio in their own way. 

Dynas are warmer sounding over all. Ultimately, you will get used to any set of speakers over time. Ears can be very tricky!

But, if you are looking to buy now do check other alternatives. I have mixed feelings about Genelecs. In well designed rooms they have sounded good but in untreated or poorly treated rooms they tend to sound worse than say BM6A. 

But I think the original BM6A are no longer in production. Great speakers for the price at the time. These days I guess there are more options. 

Focals seem to be doing very well these days. I heard a pair sometime back, great mid-range and good over all speakers. Do check these out. 

May be even Quested if they are in your budget range. Since you live in the UK, it will be easy for you to call them and speak to Guy or Roger. A friend of mine just bought 3110's with two subs and a bass controller for his new studio. He just called up Quested from Mumbai and Roger was really helpful. He even looked at his studio drawings and recommended accordingly. 

In my opinion Genelecs sound more flattering than Dynas. But its hard to tell today because other than the BM15A, Dynaudio has pretty much changed their entire line of speakers. However, there are other alternatives. Neuman I believe also launched a new speaker - good sound!


Tanuj.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks Tanuj!

Funny thing about Focals is they have a stellar reputation all over the place but I could never get on with them.

I had a pair of CMS65s - highly rated by many, but I never liked them. They were probably just too big for my room to be honest, and my memory may be clouded slightly by the fact that after year or so the power switch fell off the back of one without me knowing (after a year of very light use I might add), so when I went to turn them on one morning I stuck my finger right in the hole where the switch used to be and gave myself an electric shock.

I am not a fan of rear power switches on speakers although so many are made that way you just have to put up with it most of the time. Why do they make them like that? I'm sitting IN FRONT OF THEM. I want to turn them on FROM THE FRONT. Not reach around the back where I might happen to get an electric shock if the switch has fallen out which I couldn't see because its ON THE BACK and I'm AT THE FRONT.

I'll never buy another pair of Focals. Ever


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 13, 2015)

Stephen,
That is terrible! Sorry to hear about that! 

The power switch at the back is probably to do with the position of the amps. 

In larger models in some speakers you can install the amps outside the speaker with very short cable lengths. For example many larger Genelecs have this facility. It is so that they can be flush in the front wall.

Good luck with your choice! I have worked on Genelecs for many years in many studios including at University in Leicester. They are not my first choice but they are not terrible or anything like that. My friends whose sound I admire get great music and mixes while working with them. 

Tanuj.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 13, 2015)

Tanuj Tiku @ Mon Apr 13 said:


> Good luck with your choice!



Thank you


----------

